# Do employers check GCSE's?



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

In a bit of a quandary and just want some advice. I have always disliked people lying on C.V's as just seems so unfair to the people who don't but am in middle of applying for job i really want and need and they want to know my GCSE's and job stipulates candidates to have English and maths GCSE . 

  Now I have A's in GCSE and a degree but for my maths, I have but an E at GCSE and wondered about the ethics of tweaking it just one grade up to a D or something. I didn't bother in my exam ten years ago but am perfectly capable of using mathatics in the way demanded in the job and so scared I will not get it because they will assume I am abysmal and not capable of adding up at all.

 Or do you think it best to maybe just put something in my application, explaining this and thus not lying which I really don't like doing?
 Have applied for loads of jobs recently that I am almost over qualified for and not got them and think it may be a result of my maths GCSE


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2007)

Depends on who you're applying to work for, small orgs generally dont (esp if you have a degree etc) larger employers often do.

One of my brother claims to have a degree on his cv, but then he's an olympic standard bullshitter and unsurprisingly works in sales.


----------



## Dante (May 15, 2007)

Being honest could work, would make for an interesting cvering letter and show that you are really keen on the job. 

however the easiest route (since its 10 years on) would be to leave the gcse's off the cv. 

either way mention your experience in using maths in the workplace in your covering letter. 

best of luck


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Depends on who you're applying to work for, small orgs generally dont (esp if you have a degree etc) larger employers often do.
> 
> One of my brother claims to have a degree on his cv, but then he's an olympic standard bullshitter and unsurprisingly works in sales.


 I would be rubbish in sales-find it really hard to lie, probably dating back from last time I took a sicky from work to go to festie, my house burnt down and my boss assumed I was dead 
 Tis a council job-my GCSE's are from over ten years ago and have far more current qualifications but they did specifically mention Maths


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

Dante said:
			
		

> Being honest could work, would make for an interesting cvering letter and show that you are really keen on the job.
> 
> however the easiest route (since its 10 years on) would be to leave the gcse's off the cv.
> 
> ...


Cheers-they do want GCSE's mentioned but like you said, mentioning how I used maths in my last job could be a good idea-good idea So so many applicants for the jobs I keep going for though, sometimes think being honest might not be best policy...


----------



## _angel_ (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> In a bit of a quandary and just want some advice. I have always disliked people lying on C.V's as just seems so unfair to the people who don't but am in middle of applying for job i really want and need and they want to know my GCSE's and job stipulates candidates to have English and maths GCSE .
> 
> Now I have A's in GCSE and a degree but for my maths, I have but an E at GCSE and wondered about the ethics of tweaking it just one grade up to a D or something. I didn't bother in my exam ten years ago but am perfectly capable of using mathatics in the way demanded in the job and so scared I will not get it because they will assume I am abysmal and not capable of adding up at all.
> 
> ...



If you're going to lie at least talk yourself up to a pass grade.


I wouldn't lie but wouldn't mention your maths at all and see if they notice it. You could also say you're willing to resit it. Tbh it's probably best to look at trying to pass it for future reference.


----------



## Dante (May 15, 2007)

and the plus side with honesty is that they are unlikely to see it very often at interviews 

Why not offer to sit an equivalancy test (i know unis do them for people starting new courses but who dont have englihs/maths, so im sure ther would be somewhere you could do it. ) though to be hnoest just offering would be enough. Then they have to find a really good reasn not to hire you. Go for it!


----------



## baldrick (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Have applied for loads of jobs recently that I am almost over qualified for and not got them and think it may be a result of my maths GCSE



why don't you re-sit it?  a maths course would probably be free if you're on JSA.

I wouldn't lie if i were you.  i'm also terrible at lying and i know they'd find me out


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> If you're going to lie at least talk yourself up to a pass grade.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't lie but wouldn't mention your maths at all and see if they notice it. You could also say you're willing to resit it. Tbh it's probably best to look at trying to pass it for future reference.


They mentioned in the ad that they wanted applicants with maths GCSE (although not mentioning what grade) so can't not mention it. To talk myself up to a C seems somehow like lying more I have thought about resitting but very nervous at thought-I am fine in day to day maths but go totally blank when algebra and the like becomes involved but like I said, am more than capable of the little maths entailed in the job


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

Dante said:
			
		

> and the plus side with honesty is that they are unlikely to see it very often at interviews
> 
> Why not offer to sit an equivalancy test (i know unis do them for people starting new courses but who dont have englihs/maths, so im sure ther would be somewhere you could do it. ) though to be hnoest just offering would be enough. Then they have to find a really good reasn not to hire you. Go for it!


I might just do a squiggle between an E and a C on my application form and hope they assume it's a C I've done it before and got jobs and no-ones asked me about it or complained about my maths 
Cheers for your advice


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> why don't you re-sit it?  a maths course would probably be free if you're on JSA.
> 
> I wouldn't lie if i were you.  i'm also terrible at lying and i know they'd find me out


Like I said, ok with day to day maths but rubbish at the complicated stuff. Reckon might have to be unemployed for six months for a course and really want job now! Think going to go for squiggle option


----------



## Thora (May 15, 2007)

I'd lie and make it a C tbh - you've got nothing to lose really.


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2007)

If you lie and they find you will lose your job. More and more people get sacked for this kind of thing.

On my CV I put '4 'A' Levels (maths, further maths, physics & general studies) and 8 GCSEs (maths, english language, english literature, chemistry, physics, french, history, graphic communication)'.

I don't bother listing the grades, which run from A-C at GCSE and are Bs or Es at A Level.

Don't lie, it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## grimble (May 15, 2007)

Our company actively checks and sacks people who have lied on CVs (incl. grade inflators) - and the sad thing is that in none of the instances would the candidate not have been offered the job had they told the truth.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2007)

Nobody has ever checked any of my qualifications. I wouldn't even know how to check if I needed to.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> I'd lie and make it a C tbh - you've got nothing to lose really.


Just been looking through application and they say a C is 'desirable'  I'm a bit scared that if I say I have a C, they might expect me to do things I can't  and what if they check up on me with examining board?   I know from experience there will be a lot of other applicants, probably with C's as well but I also know that I've had similar jobs before and been fine maths wise. Hmm. Going to sit and panic and dither for a bit


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2007)

Right, a C is desirable. Not essential.

what will count more in your favour is that you've done similar things before and employers like that more than an exam grade.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> If you lie and they find you will lose your job. More and more people get sacked for this kind of thing.
> 
> On my CV I put '4 'A' Levels (maths, further maths, physics & general studies) and 8 GCSEs (maths, english language, english literature, chemistry, physics, french, history, graphic communication)'.
> 
> ...


The application form has a space for GCSE's and want grades, date taken and examining board so have to do whole truth or lie-can't leave anything out. So much conflicting advice! 
 Right, think I will definately make a squiggle inbetween a C and an E-If I'm invited to interview and asked to explain it, at least I will have got that far and by then hopefully they will be bowled over with my charm


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Right, a C is desirable. Not essential.
> 
> what will count more in your favour is that you've done similar things before and employers like that more than an exam grade.


Not done that particular job for a while but have done it so going to fire on with the increasingly more terrifying looking five page application form. Then go to the pub 
 Thanks  for your help


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

grimble said:
			
		

> Our company actively checks and sacks people who have lied on CVs (incl. grade inflators) - and the sad thing is that in none of the instances would the candidate not have been offered the job had they told the truth.


I am in an area with a huge amount of people competing for jobs though-last crappy job i applied for had 89 other applicants for a six quid an hour job working Saturdays. 
 Last time  I got an interview, people being interviewed in batches which is why I was considering this out of desperation. You have terrified me enough though to decide I am not going to actively lie


----------



## subversplat (May 15, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> why don't you re-sit it?  a maths course would probably be free if you're on JSA.
> 
> I wouldn't lie if i were you.  i'm also terrible at lying and i know they'd find me out


It's almost certainly free if you're on New Deal but it's not a "GCSE" as such, more an equivalent qualification that, in my overly cynical eyes, screams "I failed in school and had to sit remedial classes" all over your CV


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> It's almost certainly free if you're on New Deal but it's not a "GCSE" as such, more an equivalent qualification that, in my overly cynical eyes, screams "I failed in school and had to sit remedial classes" all over your CV


A bit  like my access course as opposed to A-levels 
 I'm not on New Deal yet anyway-but September is looming when I will be if i don't get on with this sodding application form


----------



## Zorra (May 15, 2007)

I always put '8 GCSEs including English and Maths, grades A*-B', maybe something like that could work? Then you're not lying but you are giving them some info...


----------



## Jambooboo (May 15, 2007)

How do potential employees check, what with data protection laws and whatnot? Surely they can't just ring up your old school/college/uni and ask about you?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> How do potential employees check, what with data protection laws and whatnot? Surely they can't just ring up your old school/college/uni and ask about you?


I would presume they would contact the examining board which is why they ask what examing group 
Oh and Zorra -cheers but they want to know what grade I have in every GCSE-wish I had worked more at school now-all this over ten years and a degree later!


----------



## Jambooboo (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I would presume they would contact the examining board which is why they ask what examing group



Oh right - I've not applied for a 'proper' job yet (should be doing so soon) so wasn't sure how they go about verifying grades (I've got my degree certificate somewhere but I've no idea where anything else is).

Do you have to sign a waiver effectively giving them permission to contact the examining board with regards to your grade?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Oh right - I've not applied for a 'proper' job yet (should be doing so soon) so wasn't sure how they go about verifying grades (I've got my degree certificate somewhere but I've no idea where anything else is).
> 
> Do you have to sign a waiver effectively giving them permission to contact the examining board with regards to your grade?


No waivers are signed-guess they just have the right to as employers 
Good luck Jambooboo-this is hard work-always before just got jobs informally without all this-takes forever looking through boxes of crap to find bits of paper to say what you were doing years ago and whereabouts and what mark did you get and who marked you


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> A bit  like my access course as opposed to A-levels


Oi!!  Nowt wrong with access courses!!  


No, I didn't do A levels cos I was too busy earning money to get OFF MY FACE with at the weekends


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oi!!  Nowt wrong with access courses!!
> 
> 
> No, I didn't do A levels cos I was too busy earning money to get OFF MY FACE with at the weekends


Same here To this day, never had any recognition when mentioning my access course


----------



## baldrick (May 15, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> It's almost certainly free if you're on New Deal but it's not a "GCSE" as such, more an equivalent qualification that, in my overly cynical eyes, screams "I failed in school and had to sit remedial classes" all over your CV



but what about local colleges?  i am 99% certain the ones in my area offer gcse courses for about 20p for people on JSA and some of them were in the evening.  just an idea, obviously


----------



## cyberfairy (May 15, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> but what about local colleges?  i am 99% certain the ones in my area offer gcse courses for about 20p for people on JSA and some of them were in the evening.  just an idea, obviously


Might look into it as not going to get this job-tried making the E look a bit like a C but it looks like an E with scribble on it so now look illiterate and innumerate. Fair enough really


----------



## Pingu (May 15, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> I'd lie and make it a C tbh - you've got nothing to lose really.



unless they find out and are really cunty

you can get done for obtaining a percunary advantge by deception (fraud) though i would say its really rare for an employer to actually take you to court. most likely just dismiss you on the spot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2007)

I have 1 GCSE and _always_ put "8 GCSE in English, Maths, I.T. etc etc Town High School, East Blahsex" on my CV.

I'm 33 and only once have I been asked, in an off hand way, "Cs and above?" and I said "Yup".

So - I lie and get away with it. Once you get passed trying to get into UCAS do they even matter?


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2007)

> A bit like my access course as opposed to A-levels



I did an Access course, if you've got a degree employers dont give two hoots that you didnt do A Levels.


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2007)

> Once you get passed trying to get into UCAS do they even matter?



Not really, unless you want to go into teaching or something where they want C or above in Maths and English.


----------



## keefor (May 15, 2007)

A grade 'E' at GCSE is still a pass. It does seem to be the case that 'C' and above are generally asked for.

With regards to lying. If you do, you are giving an employer a potential loophole  to dismiss you if you are found out. Chances of being found out would be rather slim I'd assume although they may well ask to see your GCSE certificate if it is a big deal to them.

Why not get yourself on a GCSE course and in the meantime you can happily state that you are re-taking the subject to get a better pass? The fact that you have a degree and you are actively striving to get a better GCSE Maths grade should impress them enough.

Good luck.


----------



## _angel_ (May 15, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Not really, unless you want to go into teaching or something where they want C or above in Maths and English.




Civil service and councils are quite demanding about this - sometimes even want to see them.


----------



## Xanadu (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> The application form has a space for GCSE's and want grades, date taken and examining board so have to do whole truth or lie-can't leave anything out. So much conflicting advice!
> Right, think I will definately make a squiggle inbetween a C and an E-If I'm invited to interview and asked to explain it, at least I will have got that far and by then hopefully they will be bowled over with my charm



Sounds like they'll be checking up properly then.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I might just do a squiggle between an E and a C on my application form and hope they assume it's a C I've done it before and got jobs and no-ones asked me about it or complained about my maths
> Cheers for your advice



a curly C and a curly e if written nicely look very very alike you know


----------



## janeb (May 15, 2007)

Public sector almost always asks to see certificates, we always do - did some recruiting today and we got copies of the certificates to confirm the grades as we were doing the final assessments.

But, having said that as others have said if they are saying C is desirable, not essential, and as an E technically counts as a pass, I wouldn't have thought an E would rule you out - unless at shortlisting there were lots of candidates meeting all the same criteria as you so they had to look to sift out on other grounds (sorry)


----------



## bikergrrl (May 15, 2007)

Don't lie... put in your covering letter any relevant maths experience, and try to slip it in at the interview that you're going to/ are taking night classes to get a C grade. That'll really impress them.


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Not really, unless you want to go into teaching or something where they want C or above in Maths and English.



Yeah.

I had to contact the exam board and certified list of results from 15 years earlier to get into teaching.


----------



## Dowie (May 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> They mentioned in the ad that they wanted applicants with maths GCSE (although not mentioning what grade) so can't not mention it. To talk myself up to a C seems somehow like lying more



Was it after people with *just* GCSEs or was it a degree/Alevel type post that also stipulated that they wanted passes in Maths and English at GCSE.

If the GCSEs are the only qualifications mentioned and you've got a degree then surely you'd be OK (I'd assume anyway - in which case I'd be tempted to simply put down X number of GCSEs at grades A*-C on the CV and leave it at that).

Though if they have specified grade C/pass at GCSE Maths in addition to other quals then I'd guess that they might want to check it then and might have a reason for asking for it. Though if you've done maths later on at Uni/College then perhaps it would be best to point this out to them straight away and simply put your GCSE down as a bad exam when you were younger (say you had family problems at the time or some other story).


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for advice-regretting the squiggle thing now -if I don't get to interview for this job, going to look at courses in maths even though tis such a scary scary subject to me. Glad I didn't properly lie-would have been so so nervous at being found out but squiggle does look a bit amateur and obvious-I will just come clean if get interview and tell them to ask my referrees if they have ever had a problem with my maths as I know they haven't


----------



## Mr_Nice (May 16, 2007)

Just lie, whats the worst that gonna happen - you will get  the sack hey ho at least have some experience and have worked, on the plus side if they do find out own up, put your hands up explain its the job that you always wanted and accept the consequences ......


----------



## Kuso (May 16, 2007)

My mum got her current job because it turned out the lady who was originally offered the job had said she'd got better exam results than she had.  My mum was really glad she'd decided to be honest!!!

If heyre asking for what exam board etc it could be to faciliate checking your results...


----------



## _angel_ (May 16, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone for advice-regretting the squiggle thing now -if I don't get to interview for this job, going to look at courses in maths even though tis such a scary scary subject to me. Glad I didn't properly lie-would have been so so nervous at being found out but squiggle does look a bit amateur and obvious-I will just come clean if get interview and tell them to ask my referrees if they have ever had a problem with my maths as I know they haven't



Maths is not a scary subject. There's also quite a chance the gcse maths is easier now than it was when you did it.

Don't know about where you are - but english and maths GCSE's are tuition fee free in all Leeds colleges.


It's so silly to need a GCSE maths for most jobs anyway. I passed in 1989 and couldn't do any of it now.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Maths is not a scary subject. There's also quite a chance the gcse maths is easier now than it was when you did it.
> 
> Don't know about where you are - but english and maths GCSE's are tuition fee free in all Leeds colleges.
> 
> ...


Just to say I asked today at Jobcentre about maths course but because I've worked so much and was in work until quite recently, am not allowed to enrol on any free course till my contribution based Job Seekers allowance runs out at beginning of October or something Seems a bit shit that because I've worked a lot in my life, I have to sit on my ass and wait to get any support to help me find a job or pay myself and have no money to do so but there you go. 
 Heard a classic at Jobcentre today-a man came in to sign in and was told that he missed his last signing on two weeks ago and was asked why.
 'I was doing summat' 
 'What were you doing so you couldn't even ring and let us know'?
He rolls his eyes impatiently
"Cos I was fucking BUSY!"


----------



## subversplat (May 17, 2007)

I bet he still got his giro though.

I love the jobcentre really. They're full of so much guff about sanctions and restrictions and all this, but they're pushovers at the end of the day.


----------



## Blagsta (May 17, 2007)

You don't need to put GCSE's on your CV if you have a degree.  Put your HE qualifications and leave it at that.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> You don't need to put GCSE's on your CV if you have a degree.  Put your HE qualifications and leave it at that.


It wasn't for a CV but an application form for a council job as teaching assistant and they wanted to know what my GCSEs were, what grade, when achieved and the examining board. Not bothered about my degree in the slightest! The job is working with very young kids and even an E at GCSE maths is far higher than what I would be teaching but they seemed very specific


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I bet he still got his giro though.
> 
> I love the jobcentre really. They're full of so much guff about sanctions and restrictions and all this, but they're pushovers at the end of the day.


The ones up here are far nicer and more human than when I was on the dole in London-they call me 'pet' and natter on for ages so reckon the guy was pretty confident-too confident IMO-not much effort to go to one place for ten minutes once a fortnight to get free money


----------



## baldrick (May 17, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Just to say I asked today at Jobcentre about maths course but because I've worked so much and was in work until quite recently, am not allowed to enrol on any free course till my contribution based Job Seekers allowance runs out at beginning of October or something



do they want people to get a job or what?


----------



## subversplat (May 17, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> do they want people to get a job or what?


I don't think they give a shit while you're on contributions based JSA, it's sort of your own money anyway. They only start caring when you're caining the government's money on income based JSA


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I don't think they give a shit while you're on contributions based JSA, it's sort of your own money anyway. They only start caring when you're caining the government's money on income based JSA


Think thats pretty much it in a nutshell. I didnt sign on for two months when jobless as could not deal with hassle-wish I had now-would not be in so much debt but reckon thats how they 'save' the money I've paid in N.I


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 22, 2007)

How picky are they being with the GCSEs as qualifications?

Failing that, you could apply for a distance-learning GCSE via the NEC - or plan to do so in which case you could write "grade pending."

That way you've not lied about it and it also shows that you still have the desire to continue learning.


----------



## Thora (May 22, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I bet he still got his giro though.
> 
> I love the jobcentre really. They're full of so much guff about sanctions and restrictions and all this, but they're pushovers at the end of the day.


They made me sign a statement once saying I missed my signing because my brother was in a car accident and I had to rush to his hospital bedside.  They were really nasty about it   It was a bare faced lie of course, I'd just forgotten to sign on, but if I'd have been telling the truth all that hassle from them would have been really traumatic


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> do they want people to get a job or what?



don't be silly, they'd all be out of work if they did that


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 24, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> The application form has a space for GCSE's and want grades, date taken and examining board so have to do whole truth or lie-can't leave anything out. So much conflicting advice!
> Right, think I will definately make a squiggle inbetween a C and an E-If I'm invited to interview and asked to explain it, at least I will have got that far and by then hopefully they will be bowled over with my charm



The council would have to pay to check your grades with the examining board, wouldn't they? Council here wants to see the bloody certificate!


----------

